# My experinces with Pac boots.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I got a part time job so was able to finally be able to afford some pac boots for hunting in 1963. Only store in town sold Sorel brand which I bought. I wore them deer hunting small game hunting in the winter and in 1972 while snowmobiling. They were starting to leak where I couldn't stop it around the seams so finally in 1987 I broke down and bought a new pair but they were Lacrosse ice mans on recommendation of a friend. They have been great boots but not as long lasting as the first sorrel's. I fell thru the ice on the cranberry marsh in the morning one year deer hunting so had wet boots. No back ups so bought a second pair of ice mans from backups to wear when One pair was drying out.
The First ones finally got a hole across the toes where they bend walking so I bought a set of sorrel's as back ups since the iceman's I was told were no longer sold. They were the China made ones, were garbage that went about 15 times before they cracked across the toes. A pair of red balls replaced them and they were also China made garbage lasting maybe a month at the most. 
I am down to the Lacrosse Iceman's Telling my wife I wasn't going to pay the money they wanted for that crap and would just go with a leather boot I had to keep snow sealing and big enough I could wear extra socks.

She came home from a shopping trip one day and had a pair of pac boots she had bought on sale at Kohl's for $30.00 to see if I wanted to try them. They don't seem to have a brand name of any kind and I am on my second year with them. The felts are rather thin but the thicker felts from other boots fit them.

 Al


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Sorel went bankrupt and a Chinese co. bought the name. They have been a POS since although I see where they have introduced some they claim are built like the ones from the 60s. I won't take a chance on them anymore.

Are these what you got from Kohls?

http://www.kohls.com/product/prd-1498760/kamik-nations-waterproof-winter-boots-men.jsp

I have had a pair for 2 winters so far. They are nice and warm and seem to be holding up well. I would certainly jump on a pair if they were close out at $30. My only complaint is that the sizes run small. Buy a size or two larger than you usually get. Be sure to leave room for wool socks. I bought from Mills Fleet Farm and could try them on.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Yup they look a lot like those. She got them mid March a couple years ago at the store. They are size 12 but I wear 11's so are a bit loose so I can double up on socks if need be.

She figures if I didn't like them I had some thing like 60 days to return them.

they would have to pay me to try sorrels today, really cheap crap.

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I am still wearing my Lacross ice mans from the mid 90s , they don't see a much for daily use , but here and there mainly hunting 

there is just so much that they don't make like they used to and with money worth so much less these things appear to cost so much more when you do find a good product


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I still have one pair of Ice mans I use during deer season but the most walking is to the deer blind I hunt that day and back to the house in the evening mostly.

the kohl's boots are what I wear while coyote hunting and for every day walking in the woods twice daily with the dog or out cutting fire wood I have some thinsulate water proof leather Red Wings.

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

my problem is finding boots in my size , 14EEE

I spend a lot of time just wearing my Red wings with wool socks 

I also have a pair of Lacross Alpha Burly ag knee high insulated rubber boots that I wear hunting if it is wet , this year it was cold but there had been a lot of rain before the cold so there was 8-10 inches of standing water in the middle of some of our drives with an inch of ice over it , not enough to hold me , so the knee high insulated rubber boots were what i wore


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

My Icemans are still here and get some use, but cracks in the rubber part create leaks if the snow is wet and deep...I've since for years have been buying Rocky boots off their website with free shipping...I've bought some really nice boots when at a discount and some that are years old of use by me with a lot of miles and still ticking...I've become a Rocky fan somewhat, I guess....wish they were made in the USA though...


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I use gorilla glue on those cracks on boots. It holds for some time before working off.

 Al


----------

